# Vista...BF2...Invalid CD Key!



## Spork (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok to start it off I had a vista machine up and running and had BF2 on it and everyhting worked but was too slow! 

I build a new system with better specs to make it run faster. After installing Vista and BF2, everytime i try to connect to a server it pops up with invalid CD key. 

I have a second system with XP installed, Put BF2 on there and it worked with that CD key. 

I reinstalled my new Vista machine completely, format and wiped the drives. Thought maybe something went wrong in the installation. Still give me invalid CD key

UAC is off, the install file and game are set to run as ADMIN and Compatability as XP SP2. 

It worked on my old Vista system but this new "better" one somehow corrupts the CD key and convinces BF2 that it is an invalid one! 

I borrowed a copy of BF2 from a friend and it still came up with and invalid key although it works on his XP machine. Somethin is screwy here and I haven't found anything on the net or forums about this porblem. A lil help plz! Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This maybe internet related. Vista might be blocking BF2 verifying the CD Key online. 
Make sure that BF2 is in the Firewall Exception list as well as punkbuster.
Also rightclick on the BF2 desktop icon and select properties, Go to compatibility and tick the box that says "Run this program as an Administrator".


----------



## N00BiZ (Apr 23, 2009)

Sometimes a conflict in the updated files can prevent the game from properly identifying your CD-key. Usually, refreshing your CD-key will resolve the issue. Note that this will only correct the error if you used the same Windows account to install, patch, and troubleshoot the game. If you have switched Windows accounts at any point it is recommended you uninstall, reinstall, and repatch using the same Windows login.

If you have Battlefield 2

Click Start.
Go to Run.
Type regedit and hit OK button.
Click on plus sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
Click on plus sign next to SOFTWARE.
Double click on Electronic Arts folder.
Double click on EA Games folder.
Double click on Battlefield 2 folder.
Double click on ergc folder.
Data displayed will probably have x9392 only.
Right click on it and select Modify.
Type in x9392 and then your CD key.
note: don’t include hyphens.

Example: x9392(your Battlefield 2 CD key here) 
If you have Battlefield 2: Special Forces

Click Start.
Go to Run.
Type regedit and hit OK button.
Click on plus sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
Click on plus sign next to SOFTWARE.
Double click on Electronic Arts folder.
Double click on EA Games folder.
Double click on Battlefield 2 folder.
Double click on ergc folder.
Data displayed will probably have x9392 only.
Right click on it and select Modify.
Type in x9392 and then your Battlefield 2 CD key.
note: don’t include hyphens.
Double click on Battlefield 2 Special Forces folder.
Double click on ergc folder.
Data displayed will probably have x9392 only.
Right click on it and select Modify.
Type in x9392 and then your Battlefield 2 CD key.
note: don’t include hyphens.
note: do not use your Battlefield 2: Special Forces CD key.
Example: x9392(your Battlefield 2 CD key here)


----------



## S.N.A.L. (May 21, 2009)

I have had the same issue and have tried this remedy MANY MANY times and it does not work for me. I have reinstalled as per EA Games and that does not work.
Any other suggestions? :4-dontkno


----------



## N00BiZ (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you written to EA and verifying that your cd key's havent been disabled?
Had that prob also once that they had disapered from their database 
but send them a photo of the cd keys so they can see them and if they are ok... then write here again.. and i will try to find another solution if that dosnt help


----------



## S.N.A.L. (May 21, 2009)

I have not written to EA as of yet, I have tried using their support forums and yeah not much help either. As far as the Key being disabled it works fine when running XP it is a Vista only problem. 
I have tried ALL of the suggestions on EA's support forums with no luck.
:upset:

Thanx for your help. :4-cheers:


----------



## S.N.A.L. (May 21, 2009)

S.N.A.L. said:


> I have not written to EA as of yet, I have tried using their support forums and yeah not much help either. As far as the Key being disabled it works fine when running XP it is a Vista only problem.
> I have tried ALL of the suggestions on EA's support forums with no luck.
> :upset:
> 
> Thanx for your help. :4-cheers:



What I should have said was I have tried EA's forums without much help. Did not mean to imply that this one was not helpful. :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Email EA Customer Support: *mailto:[email protected]*


----------



## ArtfulDodgerUK (Jan 16, 2010)

Shoddy software coder. Who ever wrote the CD registration architecture/coding should hang their head in shame. What a shambles. I'm reinstalling everything now since my AD server died one me. Had to create a new AD infrastructure when both the backupand server died. Oh well.


----------

